# "We're absolutely committed to getting younger and adding depth."



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

That's what I love to hear.

Kerr should've fired D'Antoni when he was hired as GM and started his way then. We'd ****ing still have Rudy Fernandez. 

link



> The Suns have more than a coaching staff to hire for next season. With no more than nine players under contract for 2008-09, Phoenix will have to add at least four new players.
> 
> That makes this month's draftees as likely to make the roster as last year's picks, Alando Tucker and D.J. Strawberry, were. The Suns likely are locked into their No. 15 pick but also will be in the market to add a first-round choice.
> 
> ...


----------



## Sunsfan81 (Apr 17, 2006)

I'm not crazy about Augustin, players his size usually don't do too well in the league. I'd rather try to get Westbrook who is talented offensively and is a great defensive player, although I'd be surprised if he's available at 15. Augustin might not be available at that spot either.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

I think if he's there, we'd have to take him. But yeah, I doubt he (or Westbrook) are there. I'd actually take DJ over him though.

My top 3 in our range are; Joe Alexander, Brandon Rush, and DeAndre Jordan. I just hope they don't confine themselves to that thinking of just taking a player who can contribute right away. Whomever the pick is, it could a vital piece when the team does start their rebuilding process.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

I think Phoenix should atleast give considerations to DeAndre Jordan too, depending on who else is on the board. He's young with potential to be starting next to Amare, and adds depth behind Shaq. Looks like he'll also be given the backseat til Shaq expires, so how raw he is won't matter too much right now.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

When was the last time the Suns drafted a decent player?


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

HB said:


> When was the last time the Suns drafted a decent player?


DJ Strawberry is decent and has a chance to get better. He was better than 1st rder Alando Tucker last yr.


If you count players they took for other teams; Rondo and Deng. Recent memory, they took Marion and Amare over they the yr's. 

Not sure what you're going for with this question.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Just seems to me that its a team that'd rather focus on free agency and trades to improve the team rather than through the draft


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

HB said:


> Just seems to me that its a team that'd rather focus on free agency and trades to improve the team rather than through the draft


D'Antoni was a major influence behind that. He's gone now. 

He had a part in the Rudy Fernandez trade too. Which I'll be forever pissed off about. But they still made 2 picks last yr and plan to keep the picks this yr and would be open to adding another 1st. Did you read this article?


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Yeah I did, but wouldnt be surprised if they packaged the pick with Diaw or Barbosa to get someone


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

whats the point of going younger now

use the 15th pick as trade bait and get a quality veteran


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Because they know in 2 yr's, this team is going to go through a rebuilding process, so this will give them somewhat of a headstart.


----------

